# Susannah"s Mitts



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is a pdf with my version of Susannah's Mitts. It includes a photo; general directions (2 pgs); abbreviation key; and check off sequences for each mitt. As I cannot locate the author or the publisher for the kit available approx. 15 yrs, I have not been able to clear copyright. However, there are significant changes including the use of magic loop. Hopefully there are no errors, but should you find any please let me know so that I can notify the group. The original was done with Cebelia #10 crochet cotton, but I am currently doing in a silk and alpaca lace weight which is turning out beautifully although it took me 4 trials to get it on the needles.

Nancy Weiler in GA


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

thank you. nice mitts. beautiful design!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful lace fingerless mitts!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are beautiful, thank you so much for writing and posting the pattern.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

These are beautiful and looks so delicate your color choice. Thank you.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for doing this pattern for us. It is very appreciated. Shirley.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty design. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Love these how pretty! thank You!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you , very pretty!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Lovely, thanks!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

These mitts are on my to do list. Thank you for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

Thank you! Will be doing these for a wedding this summer.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you for sharing this pattern - these mitts are so pretty - will be making them very soon


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Knancy said:


> Here is a pdf with my version of Susannah's Mitts. It includes a photo; general directions (2 pgs); abbreviation key; and check off sequences for each mitt. As I cannot locate the author or the publisher for the kit available approx. 15 yrs, I have not been able to clear copyright. However, there are significant changes including the use of magic loop. Hopefully there are no errors, but should you find any please let me know so that I can notify the group. The original was done with Cebelia #10 crochet cotton, but I am currently doing in a silk and alpaca lace weight which is turning out beautifully although it took me 4 trials to get it on the needles.
> 
> Nancy Weiler in GA


Beautiful


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

These are really pretty. I saved your directions to my "I really ant to do soon" list.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. Very nice mitts.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Lyle said:


> Thank you! Will be doing these for a wedding this summer.


I was thinking the same thing: these would be lovely for a wedding.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful design and so very generous of you to share with us!


----------



## monly (Jan 16, 2014)

Very elegant! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you Nancy for the pattern for those lovely gloves.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

painthoss said:


> Those are beautiful, thank you so much for writing and posting the pattern.


Ditto


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

How would you do these individually? I don't know how to do magic loop.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely lovely. My Grandaughter just became engaged 2 days ago. I can just picture her in these gorgeous fingerless gloves at her wedding. Since she also knits, I will give her the option of making them herself or allowing me to do it. Thank you so much for the awesome pattern.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

You are so nice to share this pattern with us. Thanks.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

very pretty, thank you for sharing !


----------



## Katty (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you, they are beautiful.

patinjapan

2


Knancy said:


> Here is a pdf with my version of Susannah's Mitts. It includes a photo; general directions (2 pgs); abbreviation key; and check off sequences for each mitt. As I cannot locate the author or the publisher for the kit available approx. 15 yrs, I have not been able to clear copyright. However, there are significant changes including the use of magic loop. Hopefully there are no errors, but should you find any please let me know so that I can notify the group. The original was done with Cebelia #10 crochet cotton, but I am currently doing in a silk and alpaca lace weight which is turning out beautifully although it took me 4 trials to get it on the needles.
> 
> Nancy Weiler in GA


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

The pattern was originally done with double points. You can work this with two circulars instead of the dp's or the magic loop by placing the stitches for the lace pattern on one and the remaining stitches on the other. Once the pattern begins to develop the thumb gusset, a marker would need to go on the non pattern side for the left mitt so that you would know where to start the thumb increases. 

Nancy


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! Thank you!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love that color.... Great pattern...


----------

